# depo, anyone experience this?



## nicole8125 (Nov 17, 2011)

hi all, i just started the depo, n oct, of this year. and have a couple questions even though it is embarassing. now let me start bye saying since the issues i am about to explain, i have went to the doctors and got checked for stds yeast infection bladder infection and bacterial infection. all those came back negative. now mind u i am in a monogamous relationship, just had 2 b on the safe side. now to the issue i am having is has anyone else experienced burning or pain during or after sex and then when u pea? it burns worse after we r done. i dont understand and i feel bad cuz im always complaining but idk what 2 do. i thought it was because i wast having sex everyday and i just started havng it again in october (that was the first time this year). but weve had it plenty of times since then, and it felt a little uncomfortable before the depo like sore afterwrds and he would take his time it wasnt nothing i couldnt handle but after the shot, sex has been painful i try to ignore the burning during it but afterwards it is like it is worse and i feel bad for complaingng but i am at a loss. i just want it to stop so i can enjoy it how i want too. i enjoy it but not the burning especially when i pea and it burns. keep in mind i am fine for the most part untill sex. sometimes i do get sharp pains down there for no reason though. so any help or suggestions would b appreciated!! thanks for reading!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was on depo for years and never experienced that. 

Do you use condoms? I developed an allergy to latex which caused pain and burning.

How long into sex does it start hurting? Like 5 mins or immediately? And pain with foreplay or oral, or does it seem to be a penetration only problem?

I would def call your Dr asap to discuss these symptoms. I know you got tested and spoke with your Dr but obviously something is wrong and you need to see your obgyn again.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

interstitial cysitis

Ask for a referral to the urologist. It's quite common with depo use.


----------



## nicole8125 (Nov 17, 2011)

its painfull it burns worse after we r done. we do not use condoms and do not do oral but when he uses fingers inside it hurts too. i feel so embarrassed cuz its not normal!


CantePe said:


> interstitial cysitis
> 
> Ask for a referral to the urologist. It's quite common with depo use.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

You know, I was thinking...maybe an allergy to his semen too. It's rare but it happens.


----------

